# What did you buy with your tax return?



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

I was planning on buying AR15 but since I didn't have a pistol yet I decided that was a higher priority. So I made my first handgun purchase, a M&P45. I have only put about 100 rounds through it so far but I love it!

Then I decided to use the rest I would have spent on the AR and gave the ole Model 70 a makeover. Prairie hunter stock from Boyds, Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40mm scope, new sling, a bunch of ammo to sight her in, and a thorough cleaning.

Anyone else purchase some new big kid toys?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

nice choices but whats a tax return? never seen one of those lol


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I spent mine on propane. I'm waiting on my profit sharing check before I start my shopping spree!


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Contributed all to max out our Roth IRA 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

Didn't get a return either! Never do! Owed $2,200 more to their extortion fund. but I would rather have my money that let the government hold it interest free for the year!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

griz01 said:


> Didn't get a return either! Never do! Owed $2,200 more to their extortion fund. but I would rather have my money that let the government hold it interest free for the year!


^^^^This. Then they expect us to file quarterly, just so they can keep our money. Screw that. I want my money to work for me, not the GD government.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

This is the first time in a looong time I've gotten a return, was paying them monthly for a while too. 

A good portion of mine went to propane as well, actually more than a good portion. That sure has been a pain in the ***** this winter.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

What the hell is a tax return? I haven't seen one of those in over 25years!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

People that get a 'tax return'? are just loaning their money to the Government interest free.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

No money back here either. Accountant has us set where we usually pay less than a grand every year. Better us collecting interest on our money than them!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Like you guys make a lot of interest on what you keep from the feds. LOL Tell the truth, you spend it.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

cedarlkDJ said:


> People that get a 'tax return'? are just loaning their money to the Government interest free.


The government needs are help. I dont mind if they make some interest on my return. Im not sure what I'm going to do with my tax return of $7k. My kid got a 12lb walleye today so its getting mounted that's about it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Paul Thompson said:


> Like you guys make a lot of interest on what you keep from the feds. LOL Tell the truth, you spend it.


As well we should! The Government is great on spending our money.

Interest paid on the National debt........

2013:	$415,688,781,248.40


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Haven't gotten around to do the taxes yet, but I pre spent my return already on a new M&P Shield 40 cal.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Haven't received my return yet, but I did get a yearly performance bonus at work. Bought a Springfield XDs, .45 ACP.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Paul and Kzoo, any pics? Maybe it will put this thread back on topic 

Maybe I should change the subject to "what was your latest firearm purchase?" before this thread turns in 10 pages of I hate the government and a finance lesson lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks just like yours.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

No pics, I just got it on Friday. Ran about 70-80 rounds through it yesterday. Here's a link -
http://www.gunsandammo.com/reviews/carrying-it-off-the-springfield-xds-review/


----------



## 280rem (Oct 13, 2011)

tires for my truck.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Why should I let them hold my money for 15 months when I can use it and buy stuff with it before the filing date get here. They can't even run the Post Office to make money which is a monopoly. UPS and FEDEX make millions doing much more complicated shipping. They know how to control costs and make profits for their shareholders.


----------

